# New Craft Robo CC33OL-20, getting "Read port error" message.



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

I keep getting "Read port error" when I send a job to cut from Illustrator on my Mac. It starts to work and then quits and gives me this error message. I just got the cutter today, so I'm sure it's just a mistake I'm making, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Someone please help, I'm really excited to see this thing in action!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Candi, I have the cc330l-20. I cut from Corel x3. Whenever Iv'e got the read port error, I've changed the usb port on the computer and that usually solves the problem. Have you contacted where you bought the machine? Maybe someone with more insight about this machine will post. Also with Corel I can import as a .bmp for contour cutting to the Robomaster software,does that work? Mike


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

I've had this happen as well for no apparent reason. I'm using Illustrator, but I'm betting it's a similar situation.

I go into Cutting Master/setup/setup properties and make sure the cutter shows up and is selected and then I'm good to go. For some weird reason, it's like it loses the cutter and you have to tell the software to look again and then it sees it. Again, there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason for it, just happens once in a while.

Hope that helped!


----------



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,
and thanks for your help, but it still doesn't work. I have uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times. It test cuts fine and wants to start cutting when I first send the job to the cutter, but then quits every time and gives me the same "read port error" message. I'm at the end of my rope, and losing faith, if anyone has any similar experiences, please share what you did to resolve them.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know if this wiil help [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhHYqupaCmM[/media] I found it on the Specialty Graphics website under training. Mike


----------



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike,
I have those tutorials on a CD that came with the cutter. They are all geared towards installing on PC and I am using Mac. There really isn't a whole lot of installation info for Mac, but UPDATE: I played around with settings as best I could and finally used a different USB cable (from an old printer) and it is now cutting!! I have never encountered a "bad" USB cable before so I didn't think of that at first, but that has to be it. I'm just glad that things finally seem to be functioning as they should. Thanks again for your help.
Candi


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

maplebaygg said:


> I played around with settings as best I could and finally used a different USB cable (from an old printer) and it is now cutting!! I have never encountered a "bad" USB cable before so I didn't think of that at first, but that has to be it.




I had that happen with a laser printer a while back. Glad you got it solved!!!


----------



## koladge (Oct 28, 2009)

good day to everyone

i just bought a graphtec craft robo CC330L-20 and was happy cutting some vinyl t-shirt transfer but when i try to use the contour cutting using the plug in for illustrator i get the message "read port error" i already googled it, i found nothing that works for me i tried changing my usb cable 3 times, still i get the same error message

here's what im using
craft robo CC330L-20
windows XP pro service pack 2
adobe illustrator CS2
cutting master robo plug in for adobe illustrator

any help will be highly appreciated...........tnx in advance

--erick--


----------



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I ended up finding out that this unit can only contour cut a very small area in the middle of the paper. If your design is outside of this area, even a little, you'll get that error message. I finally got my machine to contour cut a printed design through trial and error, and gradually making my design smaller and smaller until I got it. You also have to make sure the registration marks line up under the optical eye when it first starts to move, if it can't see those marks right away, it gives up and you get the error message. Hope this helps, I had a lot of frustrating moments in the beginning too.


----------



## koladge (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply, that solved my problem. 

i have another problem, when im cutting a metallic vinyl transfer sheet some parts were cut and some parts did not cut. i notices that vertical line are not cutting deep enough but with other cut i have no problem.

for example I'm cutting the letter "B" with the curve andhorizontal part of the letter i have no problem but with the vertical part of the letter i did not cut deep enough

I'm using the magenta cap "0.3mm"
media type: tag 100lbs.
speed: 5
thickness: 33




-erick-


----------



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me. When I cut Heat Transfer Vinyl, I take the little colored guard off completely. (The little red, blue or yellow plastic thing that screws onto the blade itself). I use the "Index Card 90 lbs" setting with speed 5 and thickness 33, and that seems to work. But those settings are pretty much identical to what you are using, so I would guess that all you need to do is try taking the little guard off. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mudvayne (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I too am having problems with the "read port error" while trying to use the registration marks. I have used the latest software from Graphtec, and my older cuuter works fine with it. When I try to use the cutting master 2 software, well, then it seems to get lost. I have measured the reg. marks in the Graphtec software and then applied it to the Illustrator drawing, but no luck. I'm using the following:

Adobe Illustrator CS5
Cutting master 2 v1.80
Windows 7
I have also tried to make the drawing smaller, and have made sure it is inside the reg. marks. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Ken


----------

